# In the cold weather, do GR need a coat?



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello, We are going to start having cold weather, and was wondering if Chloe will need a little coat? What do you think?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I raised Flora as a 7 week old puppy in temperatures that were sub-zero outside and she never once wore a coat. Mind you, we didn't spend more than a few minutes outside at a time, but even then she hardly needed it. Goldens are very warm blooded creatures - unless you're planning on spending an inordinate amount of time outside, they don't need coats. Flora would KILL me if I dared to put her in a coat, lol.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The colder the better according to Brooks. No extra coat needed.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope, no coat needed. We got Penny mid-Feb in Michigan and from that day to this, she's never had a coat on. She got cold only one time. I took her to the barn when she was quite little and sat on a bucket watching daughter ride. I noticed Penny was shivering so I picked her up and tucked her inside my coat. That was all she needed. I worry more about cold toes if she's out too long than cold body.

Just be watchful when you are outside that she's staying comfortable.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends on the dog and how cold the temps are. Ranger needs one when it's colder than -10 C outside for two reason: one, he doesn't have a lot hair and two, he loses a lot of weight when he's outside in the cold. So, he gets a doggie coat on cold days and it keeps him warm so he doesn't lose a lot of weight. Depends on the dog!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very true, Ranger. I was going by her NJ location which is a fairly moderate climate; not to say it doesn't get cold there.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Ranger is just a fancypants and likes his clothing.  -10C, Flora would be in HEAVEN - her happiest moments are early in the winter mornings back home when it's like, 10F outside and blowing ice in my face. She's so weird.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I got Jaro one with reflective strips for night time walks, more like to keep the rain and snow off him, and so we can be seen by cars, but usually they don't need them for warmth, the colder the more coat they grow.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Coat is only for practicality for us (easier to dry off when weather is crummy) and cuteness.......

Couldn't resist!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Very true, Ranger. I was going by her NJ location which is a fairly moderate climate; not to say it doesn't get cold there.


You're smarter than I am...I didn't even look at location. And if I had, I still would have been none the wiser as to climate conditions. Whaddya mean not everyone has to deal with -30 C or colder temps?? 



kdmarsh said:


> I think Ranger is just a fancypants and likes his clothing.  -10C, Flora would be in HEAVEN - her happiest moments are early in the winter mornings back home when it's like, 10F outside and blowing ice in my face. She's so weird.


Oh he is a fancypants! And he says, thank you for noticing! He's also a big baby because not only does he need his coat...but he needs his booties. No, I'm not lying. He'll start picking up his paws and then sit down suddenly and chew at a paw while giving me the dirtiest look ever. Full fledged stink eye when he doesn't have his booties on and his paws get cold.

He may not 'need' his coat, but it does keep him warm and dry. Less cold, less calories burned, less $$ on the food bill! Maybe Flora needs to come up North and visit with Ranger and play in the snow?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

A golden has a double coat for a reason: It protects them in the cold and the heat.
There is absolutely no need for a coat. 
The best rule of thumb in cold weather is: If there is a cold advisory for humans then it applies to dogs. Don't keep them outside for a long periods of time when it's extremely cold. 

And in general dogs who are active in the winter do tend to lose weight. I have to normally up my guy's food in the winter so he doesn't lose weight.

The one part of their body that needs extra care in the winter are their pads when there is ice, snow and salt on the sidewalks when you walk. Be sure to wash off their pads with warm water and dry them after a walk. There are products to put on their pads before going for a walk to protect them from the salt.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

rhondas said:


> A golden has a double coat for a reason: It protects them in the cold and the heat.
> There is absolutely no need for a coat.
> The best rule of thumb in cold weather is: If there is a cold advisory for humans then it applies to dogs. Don't keep them outside for a long periods of time when it's extremely cold.
> 
> ...


I agree. We walk 45 minutes to an hour each morning. In cold winter weather their feet accumulate little frozen balls of ice. If your pup is limping, take your glove and check for ice (or salt). I often have to brush the feet during our walks - it gets that cold in the Chicago area.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker has a coat... he rarely wears it.

We were outside once and he decided he wanted to take a nap in the snow.

I think it's safe to say they stay pretty warm.


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumba was born in January and the people we got her from had the mom and pups outside after they were a month old i think? something like that with a heated dog house and when we got Pumba in April she had a nice thick coat and we had to leave her out a lot because she would over heat in the house


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

The boy dogs like it cold. The girls, not so much. I cannot guess why this would be gender related. The girls have sweaters. My husband would grumble greatly if I tried a coat or sweater on his hunting dog. I did however discover if we are going to be in deep snow, the skid plate we use to keep stickers and goat heads away in the fall field hunting, also prevents icicles...if you know what I mean?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sure that tolerance for cold builds up, or is lost, depending on exposure. 
We lived in northern Utah and upstate New York and I was out for long periods of time in winter.
Now we have lived in South Carolina for 30 years and when it is in the 30's I have to wear several sweaters, a fleece jacket with a heavier jacket over, a scarf and a hat to go on a 1/2 hr walk.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

I used a coat in the rain and wet snow with my late, great Sadie for my convenience and when she got quite old and didn't handle the colder temperatures well. I put booties on her in the snow because she didn't like getting the snow packed between her pads where it melted and turned to ice. She didn't like the booties, but tolerated them. Now Maisie is inheriting her hand-me-down coat and booties and I expect to use them this winter.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyson would hate me if I put him in a coat lol he loves the cold and is crazy in love with snow lol 9 times out of 10 I'm the one freezing while bundled up wanting to go in while he slides down snowbanks (on and off leash) and makes doggy snow angles lol I think Ignuta nailed it, depends on exposure, also the dogs preferences.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

rhondas said:


> A golden has a double coat for a reason: It protects them in the cold and the heat.
> There is absolutely no need for a coat.
> The best rule of thumb in cold weather is: If there is a cold advisory for humans then it applies to dogs. Don't keep them outside for a long periods of time when it's extremely cold.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you Rhondas. My girl wears booties and a coat in certain situations, even though she has a double coat and it is absolutely necessary! Generally the situation is when she is coming on a AT skiing or telemark skiing or mountaineering trip with us. My girl has a lovely double coat, but it's just not enough to protect her when she is out in the snow spending multiple days running or walking after us or watching us run laps on a good line. 

I am sorry to say I am not a fan of the rule of thumb for cold weather. We are not going to exclude her, by leaving her home just because she could get cold. There are many risks associated with the being out in the elements and the solution is within your risk management. Yes my girl is at risk being exposed to cold weather and the elements, but we plan for and manage these risks. We do always carry multiple layers for her depending on the weather and have even set up camp early if she was getting cold (she quickly warms up in the cosy tent with some food in her belly and a down sleeping bag over her and human to cuddle!). Often if we are doing multiple runs on a hill we will dig her a little cave and insulate it for her so she is protected, warm and can happily nap (unfortunately my lab top AC socket is broken, otherwise I would post some cute photos of her!).

We have even butchered our expensive technical clothes one trip, when we were struggling to manage her temperature control. Food does make a large difference, we eat often when we are on expeditions and she eats every time we do (you wouldn't believe how heavy her food is, even with dehydrating it!). We also feed her a very different diet to keep her energy up. I have also noticed with age she is more susceptible to the cold. 

If I was to not put our girl in protective gear, then I can guarantee she would suffer. She would become a huge liability, when the weather hits or we are fighting a long day to get to camp we need the assurance that she is protected and safe, also it would be cruel. Also because we are 8 hours away from snow it can be a shock to her system to go from mild winter weather to the extremity of the mountains, making protection for her even more vital.

So do you think that I shouldn't be putting protective layers on my girl? I am glad to hear your a fan of booties. Do you think that I am considered a bad owner for taking my girlie into cold weather and that she should just be left behind.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We're outside for a few hours a day even when it is -12. I never put them out in the yard in weather like that, but I do hike with them- no coats! The only exception is for s senior dog.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I got Lucca a coat with hood to wear though the weather isn't that cold in TX. It's more for IF it snows or I'm bringing him to somewhere where it's much colder and there's snow.

Do I need to apply any cream on his paw pads if I take him out when there's snow? Cos' we're thinking of going Colorado and there's snow during winter. 

Anyway Lucca hates his coat. Maybe he's embarrass to wear it. Hahahah.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Luccagr said:


> Anyway Lucca hates his coat. Maybe he's embarrass to wear it. Hahahah.


That is what my husband would say.


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

just curious, if he did need a coat how could u tell? We live in PA and it gets cold!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Do I look cold? Yeah it's 2 below zero, but I don't need a coat.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I live in the Seattle Wa. area. It is in the 40's now and pretty chilly. I wonder the same thing. Lola is a red golden- and has not as thick a coat as some of the lighter goldens I see pictures of. I have a rain coat for those rainy wet days which really works great! Usually on just cold and dry days I let her out without a coat- but let her back in after about 15 minutes or less. She does not seem to mind the cold at all.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Do I look cold? Yeah it's 2 below zero, but I don't need a coat.


 Wow- what a fab picture!!:wave:


----------



## gwinn1952 (Nov 29, 2011)

Maggie loves the colder weather but our two mini dachshunds have their coats to wear when the temps get down in the 40's. We summer/fall in Michigan and winter in Florida so Maggie doesn't get too much cooler weather. Find ourselfs out walking early in the morning...cooler for little dogs, just right for Maggie. But at the end of the walk...just right for little dogs, too warm for Maggie. With not being in cold weather for much of the year..sometimes wonder if I made a mistake in getting Maggie as she pants all the time when outdoors. But I love my golden..after 4 years with the dachshunds I decided I missed having a golden (two previous).


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm making a wool blend sweater for my little spaniel, Tess. We cut her coat or she'd have nice long feathers. (She gets very matted and very unhappy...)

Tucker is doing fine. Granted we are in No Cal, but he seems to like the chilly air. He's a reasonably pampered pup!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I used to put a coat on Lucky but only to decrease to amount of snow removal needing to be preformed after he went out. When he came in off came the coat and 80% of the snow was gone. Only legs, tail, and neck left to remove snow from.

He loved to make snow goldens and tunnel in the snow.


----------



## saab95conv (Nov 1, 2012)

*5th month old golden puppy in 29-32 degree in am*

I worry and I am a compulsive mom. I will be on a short trip and i have the best babysitters in the world. But I wanted to ask I worry cause I have not been a puppy mom in some time. Sat and Sun will start out 29-33 degrees in am, there is a doggie door into the garage and I have a nine year old golden. She seems to not be bothered by the cold but she is a pup. Should I worry? should She be in house in mornings.???:wavey:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am confused....is she 5 months old or nine years? Anyhow, I always have my dogs in the house.


----------

